# Whining in crate



## DaniK (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a newbie at owning a golden but how long is she crated for?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

She is crated for about 3 hours at a time. We have people come let her out and play with her two times throughout the day.


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

A couple things we found work for Cooper:

He LOVES having a fan blow on him. We have A/C, but he just loves the feel of the fan. I'm also assuming the white noise helps calm him. If it's off when he's in his crate, he literally whines until we turn it on

We also tried putting a blanket over the top to make it more "homey," which seemed to calm him as well. We also leave his one toy with him (it's a big red stuffed bone he just snuggles up to that came with him on the ride home when we first got him) that seems to calm him. But I would only suggest leaving a toy with you puppy if it's a safe toy you know she will not tear apart and choke on.

At first, we also stayed with him for a few minutes while he sat in the crate, so he knew we were there. When we first got him two weeks ago, we'd stay until he fell asleep. Then gradually we'd leave as he was getting sleepy, then when he was just calm, never when he was still all riled up and active. Try hiding little treats in her crate, maybe under her towel if she has one. Cooper seemed to associate his crate then with getting to play a game of search and reward. I know what you mean about the kong/PB thing- it's great, but it's sooo much treat! 

We didn't do the 1, 2, 3 minute thing with Cooper, we just always make sure he potties before we put him in, and then calm him and let him walk in himself. Good luck!


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh! One more thing I also was told by our puppy kindergarten teacher, you can usually be safe to leave your puppy for as many hours per month of age, plus one. So if your puppy is 13 weeks (3 months-ish) you can do 3hrs+1, so four hours should be fine. Of course, only you know your puppy. Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby was a screecher in her crate. You need to understand your puppy wants to be with you. So putting them in the crate is not necessarily what they want. Most dogs end up liking their crate, some take longer than others. 

Whining when you put them in, is normal, and will subside with maturity. Try not to just use the crate when you are leaving. It makes the crate a less desirable place. Use it if you know the pup is tired and needs a nap put them in with a treat or kong, and let them nap. When they wake up take them out. I would play games teaching my dog a command for the crate. Tossing treats in and being happy when they go in. It was not too long, Gabby went in her crate on her own with the door open and took a nap. It becomes their safe place. Thirteen weeks is still a very young pup. 

One other thing I do, is I cover maybe half to 3/4 of the crate with a sheet or blanket. It gives them a "den" they can still see out, but they have a dark corner to retreat to. I find my dogs love that. 

Also where is the crate? I find dogs adjust to crate life easier if they are in the action area of the house. They don't like to be "secluded" off away. Does that make sense? I am lazy, I have two crates for pups. One night time crate in our bedroom, no toys it is for sleeping. The other in the central part of the house so they can see outside, or what is going on around the house. This crate the dog can have any toy in that they want if I think it is safe. Gabby LOVED peanut butter stuffed kongs. I would often give her one when I would put her in, by the time she was done, she would be settled in her crate. She stopped sreeching probably by the time she was 4 months. She threw temper tantrums longer, but the got less and less. She is a strong willed pup, she had to learn they were not getting her anywhere. She still gets impatient to be let out if she has been in for a longer period (now 10 months) but she knows she has to be quiet to be let out.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it's fine to put a kong in every time you crate her. Instead of using peanut butter, you can try using apples cut into cubes, bananas, yogurt or even her kibbles. All these are heather treats. I put a kong in every time I need to crate mine.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! I will be doing a mix of all your suggestions. We do keep her crate in the bedroom but we only have the one and it would be a pain to move from room to room throughout the day. I know she doesnt hate the crate either because she will go in there willingly on her own from time to time to nap so I think it is just going to be her getting used to it more and more. I really appreciate the advice though, helps to know that other people have gone through it.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

This is so funny, we're in almost the exact same situation but with a 12 week old pup. We always put in a soft blanket and his favorite giant stuffed animal that he likes to snuggle with. The only way I can get him in the crate is by throwing a few treats in. I try and hide one or two in the folds of the blanket, but he still whimpers at first. I just got a kong bar so I will try that, but my wife doesn't like the idea of giving the pup real food (like peanut butter or yogurt) while he's so young. I also think the fan is a good idea and plan on getting one. Whenever our dog is outside and there is a breeze he passes out immediately. Let me know what works for you!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Our last Golden never liked her crate. We tried what we could and giving the kong did help. She never liked to be apart from us in general. With our new Golden we turn the TV some times and also the fan some times. We always give him a treat when we put him in. At first we had a crate closer to the door but now he's just in our bedroom where he sleeps at night.


----------



## miya (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm no experience but I think all pups whine right? For a few days should be ok after wards.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

We're having similar issues with the day crating. Murphy has adjusted well to the crate at night. This is the first full week of day crating him and he was content when I left him in the mornings with the puppy kong and a portion of frozen banana and a few tiny treats stuck in the banana... but today and yesterday, he wasn't falling for the puppy kong distraction and was whimpering when I left... it breaks my heart. We have someone who comes twice a day, approximately every 3 hours to walk, water, play and feed... but I'm not sure he'll ever love day crating. Recently, he has been staying in our walk-out basement after his potty breaks, he curls up under the end table and will sleep there for a while. I'm definitely thinking he likes the basement b/c it's cooler... I think I'll try to find another crate and leave him there during the day instead of our bedroom.


----------

